

Multi-master MySQL replication using the poor man’s VPN - takinbo
http://blog.timakinbo.com/2011/02/28/how-i-implemented-a-multi-master-mysql-replication-setup-using-the-poor-mans-vpn/

======
aphyr
This is an especially good idea as many currently deployed versions of MySQL
suffer from unrecoverable segfaults as a result of receiving too many (read:
more than six) SSL connections.

Ask me how I know. </jaded>

~~~
takinbo
Experience? Apparently SSH tunnels could be used for more than just allowing
an external server gain access to a service running on an internal server.

------
kenbellars
fantastic

